# Боюсь делать МРТ



## Ольга К (8 Фев 2007)

Здравстуйте! Начитавшись разных историй из форума теперь страшно боюсь узнать свой диагноз. 

Проблемы начались у меня около 3-х лет назад. Страшные боли в спине совпали с началом беременности. Старалась не обращать внимание. Месяце на 4-м началось онемение пальцев ног, правой сильнее, боли в спине притупились. После родов была пара страшных приступов. 

Обратилась к невропатологу. Рентген не делали, Я тогда кормила грудью, по внешним признакам было что-то вроде смещения дисков. Этот доктор делал мне обкалывание и вправлял там что-то, одновременно курс уколов (витамины, никотиновая кислота). 

Еще пила реписан, терафлекс (это уже из самолечения) После этого боли не возвращались (прошло уже два года), но онемение ног осталось, хотя и  в меньшей степени. На днях еще раз обратилась к неврологу. Сказали сначала делать МРТ - потом будем разговаривать.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Фев 2007)

Доктор, который направил на МРТ, прав!
Нужно знать и видеть состояние позвоночного канала и дисков.
А затем приступать к лечению.
Пройдите МРТ.


----------



## Ell (8 Фев 2007)

*Ольга К*, не диагноз страшно узнать. Страшно *3 года * с болезнью ходить. Да еще имея на руках маленького ребенка.
МРТ как можно быстрее.


----------



## Ольга К (8 Фев 2007)

Я и сама уже понимаю.  Позвонила в ближайшую клинику. Невролог дал телефон, это на Шипиловском проезде (Орехово). Возможно 17.02 обследуюсь.


----------



## Ell (8 Фев 2007)

*Ольга*, Вы недалеко от Москвы, правильно я понимаю?
Посмотрите-здесь Доктор Ступин выложил массу мест, где делают МРТ

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum6/thread528.html

Ничего не бойтесь. Делайте и сюда с диагнозом  Уверяю Вас, быстренько схемку поведения специалисты и пациенты набросают


----------



## Ольга К (8 Фев 2007)

Спасибо за поддержку! Клиника, куда я  хочу записаться на МРТ у доктора Ступина  тоже указана, я по номеру сравнила - "Вита-АС" называется. Хотя мне это ни о чем не говорит, просто расположена близко к нашему направлению (Домодедово). Если кто знает чего хорошего или плохо, сообщите пожалуйста.


----------



## Ell (8 Фев 2007)

Ольга, МРТ везде- МРТ  
Так что делайте быстрее и будем знать врага в лицо.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Фев 2007)

Будем ждать результатов!!!!!!!!


----------

